# APDT Judges Seminar & Rally Match in NY



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it is a very appropriate place to post!
If someone has not competed before - (or not competed in APDT) and was interested in watching/learning more...it would be a wonderful opportunity.....
If I were closer, Id be there in a heart beat...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Me too. I would love to attend something like this.

Mary, will you be at Happy Tails AKC golden fiesta this June?


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

You do learn allot from the seminar


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I just joined HappyTails yahoo group....
Just found out that PTGRC was having a match - is is conformation only??
Headed to their site to se if there is a flyer that I can print....(didnt see one on the HappyTails site)...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Shoot conformation only 

Laura, are you going??


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

There is also an Yahoo group DogMatches & Trials
You might be interested in... 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/DogMatches_Trials/


This list is for announcing & finding upcoming Matches & Trials in 
NY,NJ, PA, Conn., MA, MD and surrounding states of these listed.

You can post ANYTHING that deals with Dog Shows:

Matches/Show And Go's/Seminars/Clinics/Workshops/Run Thru's 
Breed/Field/Freestyle/Herding/Agilty/Obedience/Rally/Dock Diving
Earthdog/Flyball/TDI.CGC/Weightpulls...etc.etc.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Karen...much appreciated...


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

You are welcome 
Karen


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Still openings for the seminar


----------

